# LiquidSonics - Convolution Reverb with Modulation for Mac and PC



## LiquidSonics (Jun 12, 2010)

LiquidSonics' Reverberate is a highly efficient convolution reverb audio processor offering true zero-latency operation for two separate, stereo impulse responses. By modulating the panning and mix of different IRs extra motion and life not typically associated with a convolution reverb can be achieved. 

Combining this with some post effects (chorus, modulated EQ and soon in v1.5 a modulated stereo delay) additional width and depth can really help to achieve the type of sound and spatial effects usually only found in top end algorithmic reverb hardware.

Reverberate is available for £30 (~50 USD) on Mac (VST/AU) and PC (VST). For a full list of features and to download the 30-day demo visit:
http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm

All purchases up until July 2010 receive 50% off the FXpansion VST-RTAS wrapper enabling the plugin to be used in Pro Tools.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 12, 2010)

+ 1 for Reverberate, long time user here


----------



## saovi (Jun 12, 2010)

I first heard about you from rhythinmind.com - I respect Eric's work there for capturing impulse responses there so I'm digging reverberate a lot - reminds me of wizoo which is no longer available.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jun 12, 2010)

So this is your go to reverb?

No Lexican people here?

Can you make a list of your favs..1.2.3 etc.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 12, 2010)

For convolution LiquidSonics Reverberate at $50 is the least expensive - I think it would be unwise to dismiss it though because its heavy on features including support for true stereo HDIR and offers a modulation algorithm like many of the hardware units. It can do what much more expensive convolution engines do at a fraction of the cost. IMO true stereo IRs sounds better provided that the quality of the IRs themselves are good. 

Try it out yourself. Download:

LiquidSonic Trial version:
http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate.htm

True Stereo Bricasti M7 Impulses:
http://www.rhythminmind.net/presetblog/2009/06/667/

... and make your own conclusions. For $50 its a no-brainer imo. And this from someone who owns Lexicon PCM Native, UAD EMT 250 and Aether 1.5 (love them all). They're all good and have their own unique sonic footprint depending on what kind of sound you're after.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jun 13, 2010)

When I was setting the price of Reverberate I looked at Reaper and saw the value you're getting there, and compared it to the price of some of the convolution reverbs available with fewer features, it really made me question if music software was priced sensibly and fairly. I think very often it's not and didn't want to follow that route myself, I am certain I could have priced this at $150 and still had good sales figures - sometimes I actually get the impression some people would feel more comfortable with it if it was more expensive :D


----------



## zareone (Jun 13, 2010)

LiquidSonics @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> When I was setting the price of Reverberate I looked at Reaper and saw the value you're getting there, and compared it to the price of some of the convolution reverbs available with fewer features, it really made me question if music software was priced sensibly and fairly. I think very often it's not and didn't want to follow that route myself, I am certain I could have priced this at $150 and still had good sales figures - sometimes I actually get the impression some people would feel more comfortable with it if it was more expensive :D



I agree. Some people think cheap can't be good. In hardware, each piece that leaves the production plant has an ineludible cost, but in soft, the R&D cost is the (or should be) the biggest one. Some companies are investing too much in marketing (and maybe paid reviews) that could be into development. 

Other companies, like East West, use high price tags to give the user that Pro feeling, and they do sales, offers and so almost monthly, so they can arrive to low budgeted users. 

I prefer a consistent and coherent low price, like Voxengo, AudioDamage, Reaper or LiquidSonics, so the user doesn't feel cheated when two days after his/her purchase, the product goes into a 60% off sale. 

As Frederick has pointed out, there are demos to try it out, so no excuses. If something suits your needs, you have to be a really snob dumbass to not buying it because it's cheap... but unfortunately it seems there are lots of those :D


----------



## Raindog (Jun 15, 2010)

Downloaded the demo and after playing around wih the presets and loading some of my own IRs instantly bought it. Great price, very good sound and flexible programming.

The only thing that confuses me a bit is the possibility to use 2 reverbs in parallel by loading slot IR1 and IR2. Don´t you get some phase problems or other cancellations when using 2 reverbs in parallel or shouldn´t I care at all and use this option within an experimental context?

Maybe someone out her could give me some ideas what to do with 2 reverbs in parallel.

Did I already say that this is a great reverb (Shame I did buy SIR 2 a while ago as it seems that Reverberate eats it for breakfast.

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 15, 2010)

I recommend using it in True Stereo mode if using IR1 and IR2 and dial down the wet dry mix to compensate.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 15, 2010)

LiquiSonics, how are you doing the modulation - which I assume is like Spin - with a convolution engine? Is it possible to disclose that without having to kill everyone who reads the answer?


----------



## Raindog (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe LiquidSonics can chime in and tell more about the secret of 2 parallel reverbs. Anyway, this is a great reverb. I´m not sure what I´ll do with SIR2 which I bought once as it was one of the only options for an IR-response based reverb for Mac. I tend to like Reverberate more.....
Raindog


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 18, 2010)

Any plans to update to a 64 bit build on Mac?


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jun 25, 2010)

Guys, thanks for the positive feedback. Just back from a little time in the Spanish summer sun, and now back to work with a new update. Version 1.5 has some delay action! These can be used to add rhythmic delays which can be a nice way to enhance early reflections. The modulation of the delay taps is on by default and has been included to give a warm analogue feel to the delays, like a simple tape delay. 

Using 1/4 or 1/8 delays is fairly traditional, but using very short delays on the left and right channels like 1/64 or 1/32 can be a great way to add a little extra width, they're basically like additional early reflections at such short lengths (though do be careful with feedback on these kind of rates as ringing is pretty pronounced). 

There is now a Facebook page for LiquidSonics. I decided this was a good place to add little tips and tricks as I think of them, IR links and so on so I'd encourage people with an interest in Reverberate to click 'like' and to chime in with their ideas and IR links too, so hopefully this could get a little cross-pollination from other forum users going on.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/LiquidSon ... 1953961624



Mike Connelly @ Fri Jun 18 said:


> Any plans to update to a 64 bit build on Mac?


Are there any hosts that do x64 on Mac but don't come with a 32-bit bridge? In Windows this seemed to be a common problem so I compiled to x64 too. OS X isn't as simple as VSTGUI 3.5 (which I use) is mainly Carbon, so I'll be depending on a new build of that before upgrading to Cocoa in the future. This will probably happen, but I don't know when yet as I'll be waiting for a solid build of VSTGUI to make it happen.



Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jun 16 said:


> LiquidSonics, how are you doing the modulation - which I assume is like Spin - with a convolution engine? Is it possible to disclose that without having to kill everyone who reads the answer?


The modulation works at the mixer stage, the IR1/IR2 are convolved in parallel and then the levels are mixed with a varying LFO. 

Other modulations are achieved with varying EQ frequencies/gains, chorus effects and modulated delays.



Raindog @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> The only thing that confuses me a bit is the possibility to use 2 reverbs in parallel by loading slot IR1 and IR2. Don´t you get some phase problems or other cancellations when using 2 reverbs in parallel or shouldn´t I care at all and use this option within an experimental context?


This could be an issue in some cases, but it's best to just use your ears and if you do hear a little phasing just change the start cropping time, pre-delay or stretch one of the IRs a little. Filtering could also help. I don't tend to find this is a problem though very often.



Raindog @ Tue Jun 15 said:


> Maybe someone out there could give me some ideas what to do with 2 reverbs in parallel.


A great trick I find is to high-pass filter a second IR and then set this up as an IR with panning modulation, gives some lovely airy space to the first IR.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 25, 2010)

LiquidSonics @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Are there any hosts that do x64 on Mac but don't come with a 32-bit bridge? In Windows this seemed to be a common problem so I compiled to x64 too. OS X isn't as simple as VSTGUI 3.5 (which I use) is mainly Carbon, so I'll be depending on a new build of that before upgrading to Cocoa in the future. This will probably happen, but I don't know when yet as I'll be waiting for a solid build of VSTGUI to make it happen.



Logic does have a 32 bit bridge, but it doesn't seem to be as stable as native 64 bit plugins. For things that aren't memory hogs like reverbs that may be less of an issue, but it would still be great to see a 64 bit version when that's practical.


----------



## dannthr (Jun 25, 2010)

This is funny, I just started trying this out with a new Cantabile oriented rig--I'm really digging it--CPU seems pretty efficient.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jun 25, 2010)

dannthr @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> CPU seems pretty efficient.


One of the things I worked hardest on 



Mike Connelly @ Fri Jun 25 said:


> Logic does have a 32 bit bridge, but it doesn't seem to be as stable as native 64 bit plugins. For things that aren't memory hogs like reverbs that may be less of an issue, but it would still be great to see a 64 bit version when that's practical.


Noted. I guess the intermediate box that shows up for bridged plugins is a little annoying too!


----------



## LiquidSonics (Sep 11, 2010)

A post to advise of some major new features for Reverberate 1.600 free for existing users - headlining are RTAS support, more IRs and an early reflections module for creating supplementary ERs like Wizoo W2 used to allow. I hope people enjoy the update


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 11, 2010)

Great news, thanks!


----------



## rabiang (Oct 12, 2010)

i have been looking at the reverberate. currently i load M7 IR's into the built-in reverb in reaper and getting pretty good results with prebuilt effect-chains (supposedly true stereo). one problem i have though is that the reverb sometimes seem to stop abruptly (cant seem to remember to have this problem with cubase convolution reverb). 

as you seem to know reaper: would reverberate solve this? i would also appreciate any other hints on how reverberate could improve in the sound i get from my setup now.


----------



## poseur (Oct 12, 2010)

i've only been a user for a few months, now, but:
this is truly a great reverb at any price, imo.
highly recommended by me;
no sh•te!

dt


----------



## LiquidSonics (Oct 13, 2010)

rabiang @ Tue Oct 12 said:


> i have been looking at the reverberate. currently i load M7 IR's into the built-in reverb in reaper and getting pretty good results with prebuilt effect-chains (supposedly true stereo). one problem i have though is that the reverb sometimes seem to stop abruptly (cant seem to remember to have this problem with cubase convolution reverb).
> 
> as you seem to know reaper: would reverberate solve this? i would also appreciate any other hints on how reverberate could improve in the sound i get from my setup now.


You would hopefully find Reverberate more efficient and less prone to this sort of problem. Modulation of multiple true stereo IRs might also work well for you. There's a free 30 day demo to help you decide. 

poseur: thx


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 27, 2011)

Where do you guys keep the Impulse Response files for Reverberate on a Mac? It asks for a directory using a PC lingo E: drive\MyMusic.... And each time I open DP, it asks me to direct to where the Impulse Response files are.

Is there a way around this so I don't have to re-direct each time?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 27, 2011)

Want to know the answer to that as well.


----------



## kdm (Jan 27, 2011)

LiquidSonics @ Sat Sep 11 said:


> A post to advise of some major new features for Reverberate 1.600 free for existing users - headlining are RTAS support, more IRs and an early reflections module for creating supplementary ERs like Wizoo W2 used to allow. I hope people enjoy the update



Working great here in PT9 with the M7 true stereo impulses and my own customized modulation and ERs, etc. 

Imho, the ability to alter, modulate, delay and EQ two different IRs and the global path as well, makes this a killer convolution verb.


----------



## LiquidSonics (Jan 28, 2011)

I responded to your email as well, here is the copy of that as Guy was interested.

"Looks like the usual method of informing where the default location of files is has failed on your system, usually it would add a default path here. The files should be found in /Library/Audio/Impulse Responses/LiquidSonics/Reverberate/Factory so when asked you should be able to find them in there. When you've done that re-save the program bank (using Presets - Load/Save - Save Presets as FXB - <choose a file>) and set this new bank as the default start-up bank (Presets - Bank Init Options - Choose User Defined - <choose the file you just saved and leave it there on disk>. This should be a reasonable work-around."

If this does not fix the issue let me know.


----------

